# Taking a moment to remember my old friend.....



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

So sorry for your loss of Birdie. I truly believe that Birdie and your Aunt are together happy and healthy at the Rainbow Bridge waiting for you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Bless you. These anniversaries are hard, especially the first one. I'm sure Birdie is in great company!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am truly sorry for your loss. Anniversaries are so hard. I believe that she is with your Aunt and they are having a blast ! Love the pic.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Birdie was beautiful....I bet she is waiting for you with your aunt.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

She was a beautiful girl. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Birdie*

MSdogs

What a beautiful picture of your girl, Birdie, doing what she loved the most.

There must be water at the Rainbow Bridge and Birdie is swimming with my Snobear.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a lovely picture of Birdie. I am so sorry for your loss and the anniversaries are so hard.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hugs...these anniversaries are so hard. 
I'm sure Birdie is swimming to her hearts content while your Aunt watches from nearby.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I know she is missed so much and will always be missed and loved. They may leave this world, but they never leave our hearts.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

As beautiful as that swimming hole is I am sure Birdie is swimming in one that is even more spectacular and your Aunt is right beside her! :wavey:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I have always loved that photo! I know how hard it is. I am sure they are together.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Birdie was a beautiful dog....so sorry for your loss.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it. I saw a golden pup on the hiking trail where I made that pic just yesterday. Looked just like Birdie at about 6 months. But I didn't get sad, just smiled and told the lady she had a beautiful pup. 

Here's a couple of early one's I found when she was young. First one when she was around the age of one.










This one around two. Another pre-white face.:









Last one, enjoying her only snow. Age 7.









Oh well, good to remember the good times. But kind of a downer too. Glad I have Micah now. He's a good one too.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Is it really possible that it was a year ago? Wow, it seems like just yesterday and yet longer than a year. I remember very clearly as we were just on the heels of Duke's dx when Birdie crossed over the bridge.

I cried and cried for you, for her, for me, for Duke and yet trying to stay strong for him. I love that you could smile on the trail at the young pup.

Birdie - you and Duke must be swimming together right now, I'm sure.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Swim free, sleep softly Birdie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Msdogs*

Msdogs

Birdie is swimming pain free at the Rainbow Bridge!!


----------



## Beanie'sMom (Jul 7, 2007)

What a beautiful picture. I'm sure Birdie is with your aunt.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Loved the pics of Birdie. She was a real beautiful girl.

Anniversaries like these really stink--but it gives you time to reflect on all of the good times you had together. I'll bet there's lots of ponds to swim in just past the Rainbow Bridge... She'll be treading water until you get there! 

SJ


----------

